

Seth Godin: Trapped by tl;dr - prpetten
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2014/01/the-fatal-arrogance-of-tldr.html

======
sreevishwa
It all depends on the writer. If the content is useless, the summary would be
too.

I often use tl;drs (or do a content scan first, in case tl;dr isn't present)
to see if the content is useful and will add value, before reading in full.

